

Ask HN: Legal Packages for Startups - dryicerx

We are a bootstrapped web startup and looking to incorporate soon, mainly to legitimize since we will be charging subscription, as well to protect us in case of IP/Liability issues.<p>I wanted to know if there are any firms/companies out there that provide legal work packages for tech/web startups. Think of it like the service incubators provide, except we pay a company to do it for us.<p>I am asking because there are thousands of web/tech startups that get incorporated and all the other legal work, and they all have more or less the same structure. It would seem logical for a company to provide a packaged deal. This is in contrast to hiring a lawyer.
======
trapper
Sounds like a great idea for a startup. I know I would have used it.

~~~
dryicerx
Can be a Startup For Startup.

Another idea I had boiling in my head was a spin-off idea from Collaborative
Spaces for tech startups (pretty much a bunch of startups sharing office
space).

Same concept, except for the Legal/Accounting Work. A few startups come
together and hire a Lawyer and Accounted. Early startups don't have the
capital to have their own, so this way the cost is divided.

